# Calvin



## cupotea (Oct 2, 2009)

I read an article somewhere on line (blog? but definitely not on PB)
about the issue of misinformation about Calvin and Calvin's Geneva,
the author said much of the misinformation could be traced to one
particular person who held a deep hate against Calvin, and after
all those years those people who are against Calvin became to
realize this issue, and they have stopped quoting this guy.

Could some one point me to this article? Thanks!


----------



## discipulo (Oct 2, 2009)

Could it be Sebastian Castellio ? 

Professor Selderhuis biography: John Calvin, a Pilgrim's Life

on pages 140-142 tells the case of Castellio, who left Geneva

after several disagreements with Calvin and the City Council.

Castellio became a strong opponent of Calvin, and spent his

life opposing and distorting Calvin's teachings and decisions, 

particularly the role of Calvin on the Servetus case. 

This site is a detracting site based on Castelio's claims and writings against 

Calvin: 


Table of Contents: THE RIGHT TO HERESY or How JOHN CALVIN Killed A Conscience


----------

